# Problème de boîte de réception



## poulairotty (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
je suis sous Mac OS X Lion depuis maintenant deux semaines. Je n'ai eu aucun soucis avec mail, la transition s'est parfaitement déroulée. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, où ma boite de réception professionnelle s'est vue agrémentée d'un signe attention entouré d'un rond gris. Plus moyen de recevoir aucun mail, de relever sa boîte, ni de reconstruire.

C'est arrivée d'une heure à l'autre et pourant j'ai deux autres boîtes de réception dans mail et je n'ai pas ce problème. Quelqu'un voit-il de quoi il pourrait s'agir ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Si j'a bonne mémoire, ce signe apparaît sur la boîte en question ainsi que sur la boîte de réception "générale".
Clic sur les deux, et essaye de recevoir à nouveau tes messages... (attention, tu peux être amené à faire cette manipulations plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que ca marche)
En général, ce problème indique que Mail n'a pu se connecter correctement au serveur de ta boîte mail pour X raison (délai dépassé, serveur hs durant un moment etc.).
Si tout se passe bien du côté du serveur mail, il devrait pouvoir s'y connecter prochainement.


----------



## poulairotty (17 Août 2011)

Merci pour la réponse rapide. Cela s'affiche effectivement sur les deux, la générale et la particulière. J'ai effectivement effectué la manoeuvre que tu indiques à de nombreuses reprises, fermé mail, rallumé le mac, relancé la connexion réseau, rien n'y change. C'est comme cela depuis ce matin.
Je ne sais pas si cela change quelque chose, mais je sais toujours aller voir mes mails sur la boîte directe de mon boulot, sur internet (via microsoft exchange).

Je sais également toujours envoyer des emails via cette boîte...

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

Cela peut aussi provenir du serveur de ta boîte...

ça m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois sur différentes boîtes, si ça fonctionnait avant et qu'aucun changement n'est intervenu que ce soit dans tes paramètres ou au niveau du serveur, alors il faut s'armer de patience...

Ou essaie de recréer le compte Mail


----------



## Sam67 (17 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Problème identique que poulairotty.
J'ai configuré sur mon MB late 2007, et ce depuis des années, un compte Gmail et un compte Yahoo dans Mail.
Tout marchait bien jusqu'à hier soir.
Impossible depuis de relever la boîte Yahoo.
Le dernier mail relevé date de 21h16 hier, soit deux bonnes heures avant la mise à jour en 10.7.1.
Mais ce n'est pas la mise à jour puisque j'ai le même souci avec l'appli Mail sur mon iPhone 3G.

Je pense, mais je ne suis pas un expert, que le problème vient de Yahoo et comme dit Simbouesse, armons nous de patience.


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Oui, ca semble plus être lié à Yahoo...


----------



## Antoine B (17 Août 2011)

Et ben bizarre.
Un iMac sous SL, un MB pro sous Lion.
3 adresses email POP, 2 adresses email sous Exchange, une connexion VPN sur les 2 Mac.
Depuis ce soir, sur Lion, la connexion VPN, ainsi que 2 adresses POP sur 3 et les 2 adresses email sous Exchange sont "out" (connexions refusées).
Tout fonctionne nickel sur le iMac sous SL

J'ai pourtant procédé au delete et à la réinstalle complète des adresses emails, de la connexion VPN ainsi que des mots de passe dans le trousseau. Rien à faire.

Donc ce n'est pas que Yahoo.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Août 2011)

Ben là pour le coup je ne comprends pas trop alors... 

Comme tout fonctionne sur l'iMac, ça semblerait venir de Lion... et le problème serait donc différent de celui de Sam67 :mouais:


----------



## Sam67 (18 Août 2011)

Je ne comprends plus maintenant.
Ce qui me faisait dire que c'était un problème chez Yahoo, c'est que je n'avais rien changé dans mes paramètres de connexion sur le MB et surtout que j'avais le même souci sur mon iPhone 3G.

--> suis-je le seul à avoir ce souci sur l'iPhone également?


----------



## Antoine B (18 Août 2011)

C'est peut-être un problème supplémentaire, en plus de celui de Yahoo.

Y'a moyen de revenir à SL sans faire une réinstalle complète


----------



## poulairotty (18 Août 2011)

Ma boite problématique est effectivement aussi sur Yahoo. Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de modifier des réglables directement dans Yahoo ? Avec succès ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

La solution est trouvée. Ca se passe par ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-mails-yahoo-sur-mail-805372.html

Merci à tous


----------

